# Photos With A Canon Digital ELPH 8MP



## drifter (Sep 5, 2018)

.........


----------



## drifter (Oct 27, 2018)

I have a small canon powershot digital ELPH. It's a tiny thing and not much use for general photography. It is only eight MP so photos are not too sharp. Here I'm trying it for closeups. It leaves much to be desired.




Dried flowers & Leaves.


Some of my harps.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 27, 2018)

Very nice photos Drifter, I really like the first one with the flower!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2018)

The first one is incredible Drifter... it looks like a painting!!!

The mouth organs remind me so much of my grandmother, she loved to entertain people playing hers, as I know you do too....


----------



## -Oy- (Oct 28, 2018)

Shot 1 is superb.

8mp is plenty. I've won photo competitions with 16x12in prints shot with a 3mp camera.


----------

